
What Trump means for tech - MichalSikora
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37932661
======
imron
I like what Dave Rubin said about what to expect in the coming days:

"Media which got everything wrong will now tell you all the things that will
happen as a result of the thing they said wouldn't happen."

~~~
davidiach
It's like they can't stop making predictions. My Fb feed is full with
predictions about all the bad things that will happen now that Trump won.

------
arihelgason
I'm surprised there's no mention of his first 100 days pledge to "announce our
withdrawal from the Trans-Pacific Partnership" \- something that the EFF has
been lobbying for.

[https://www.eff.org/issues/tpp](https://www.eff.org/issues/tpp)

~~~
ubernostrum
To be fair, the TPP became unpopular enough with the general public that both
major candidates promised to take stances against/pull out of it.

~~~
Fej
Hillary in private was in favor of the TPP.

~~~
ubernostrum
And Trump in private may be in favor of TP'ing the TPP. Or not. Or check back
tomorrow.

------
efoto
The article tries to predict Trump's White House policies towards tech and
Silicon Valley in particular, and it doesn't look pretty.

~~~
ubernostrum
Though it's worth reiterating the meme going around right now: anyone who
claims to be able to predict the future statements and actions of Donald Trump
from the past actions and statements of Donald Trump is lying.

~~~
klipt
Even Trump doesn't know what he's going to do!

~~~
w_t_payne
Probably deliberately. In any case, he's going to need in-flight refuelling
for the seat of his pants, 'cos he'll be flying on them 24/7 from now on.

------
TurboHaskal
According to the article, now with Trump being president it is just a matter
of time until the USA government starts spying on us :(

~~~
ranopano
Well, have you ever heard of NSA mass surveillance by Obama? Zero Days (the
documentary) is very revealing too...

------
ohadron
TL;DR - he is completely unpredictable, so no one really knows.

